# stiff neck



## beachcomber (Aug 27, 2004)

does anyone get a stiff neck with constipation?


----------



## wigglesmom (Dec 12, 2002)

Sure do...all the time...and with the stiff neck I get terrible headaches above my right eye. A bunch of us experience this on the msg board. A few have suggested that it is due to the pressure from the constipation manifesting in other parts of our bodies.


----------



## hyenaDEN5 (Sep 3, 2004)

or perhaps from straining?


----------



## squeaker (Sep 10, 2004)

While i do not get a stiff neck i get a really sore back when my IBS-C gets really bad. My dr. told me not to take ibuprohan or any other NSAID'S and instead take only Tylenol for the pain as the NSAID's, including Advil, will make the IBS-C worse. Hope you feel better.Squeaker


----------

